# Mac OS 9: How Good Is It?



## clamshellibooks (Jul 26, 2004)

I am fairly new to Mac computers so I've only been able to see Mac OS X. However, my daugter is looking for an old Clamshell iBook that runs Mac OS 9. We were wondering is Mac OS 9 had some of the same things as Mac OS X. For example, does it have something such as iTunes, where we can put in a CD and listen to the music. Is there something where we can take photos from her digital camera and see them? And what about AOL? We have AOL Dial-Up, which came installed on my new iMac.
-Thank You!


----------



## brianleahy (Jul 26, 2004)

There *do* exist OS9 versions of iTunes and of AOL.

AOL version 5.0 for Mac is still available for download from aol.com, but you might have to search a little to find iTunes for OS9 -- the Apple site doesn't have it any more.

Many digital cameras come with software that is OS9 compatible; that's your best bet for photos.  iPhoto - Apple's picture downloading/cataloging app - is for OSX only.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 26, 2004)

OS 9 is stable, but slightly different. The System folder has control panels and extensions. The control panels is just like your system preferences in the dock. 

But - any time you install something - well most of the time - you need to restart the iBook.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 26, 2004)

iTunes for MacOS9 is vers 2.0, which has plenty of CD and Mp3 support but no music sharing over network, no music store, etc.
There's no iPhoto in OS9, so you'll need to find OS9 drivers for your digital camera.
AOL Dial-up should work.
Other software, such as MS-Office and so on, may require you to use an older version  but shouldn't be too hard to find if you ask around, just make sure you check the system requirements.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 27, 2004)

btw, if the old clamshell iBook is upgraded to 128 MB of RAM, and the hard drive is big enough, it CAN run OS X... albiet kinda pokey. Just a thought, in case 9 is missing something. Though, I think 9 might be more appropriate, if you can find what you want to run on it.


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 27, 2004)

Well it all depends on what you need to do and what other hardware you got. Check your digital camera documentation (or on the internet) to see if it has drivers for OS 9. If all you need to do with music is LISTEN to it from a CD, then you dont even need iTunes, there are plenty of OS 9 software for that. 

Also, a clamshell iBook will run OS 9 better than OS X.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2004)

Actually, you do not need iTunes. Just stick in a music CD and QuickTime will play it. 
QuickTime is a standard install with OS 9.


----------



## clamshellibooks (Jul 27, 2004)

okay, thanks everybody for helping me get a little clearer about Mac OS 9. Now I know my daughter doesn't have to worry about not having what she needs on her iBook. Thanks!


----------



## pc280770 (Jul 29, 2004)

Download iTunes 2 (OS 9) here  from VersionTracker.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Aug 3, 2004)

a good classic os is 8.6.  it was out just before 9 but is much better in a few ways.  

1. its much faster

2. much more stable

3. can run 99.9% of the apps 9 does

I say without any doubt that 8.6 is second only to osx.  it even supports altivec if you have a G4 since the first G4 (yikes mb) came out when 8.6 was current.


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 4, 2004)

I would agree with blue&whiteman for his choice of OS 8.6. I've used 8.6 with my Wallstreet for a long time, and its a pretty neat OS. I dont know about stability (coz niether 8.6 nor 9 nor X ever crashed on my Wallstreet), but 8.6 is definitely much faster.


----------



## Viro (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how to install OS 9 in Panther? I've got the OS 9 install CDs but I don't know what to do with them, since it looks like installing OS 9 will wipe out Panther.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you ever have OS 9 installed? Do you have OS 9 or classic installed now? 

Just follow the installation prompts. You do not use Drive Set up as that will erase your drive. It should not touch the OS X system folder. 

But if you have OS 9 on there already, you need to do a clean install.


----------



## bobw (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Start up from the CD, and open the Installer. 
 2. Click the Options button in the Installer to access the clean installation option. 
 3. Select the checkbox for clean installation. 
 4. Install the software.


----------



## Viro (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't have OS 9 installed. Just did a clean install of Panther by wiping everything off and doing a complete format.

Does that pose a problem?


----------



## bobw (Aug 10, 2004)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> OS 9 is stable, but slightly different. The System folder has control panels and extensions. The control panels is just like your system preferences in the dock.
> 
> But - any time you install something - well most of the time - you need to restart the iBook.


Stable?!?!

 Baw ha ha ha ha....

 sniff

 Ha ha ha

 lol.

 sniff




 Listen, I have a lot of fond memories, but calling it "stable" is like your pimpley-faced little brother "handsom". I know you are trying to be charible, but really everyone who has the opportunity to get off of OS 9 SHOULD ASAP!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess it is a matter of opinion. I found it stable. I had no problems with the OS. Now some Apps gave me problems, but not the OS.


----------

